# Unlikely Animal Friends



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

_Does your dog have an unlikely friend? I read the article about these two this morning, and it got me thinking...

It would not necessarily have to be another animal. Could be bird, or unlikely human. (Rio very much likes our Mailman!)

_


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is bff with Spunky the cat. They play hide and seek together. I've never seen anything like it. Spunky would hide behind the pet stairs and Lucky would go on the other side of the stairs and make his body small. He would fold in his legs and wait on the other side. Lucky is my only dog that enjoys eating cat poo. I wonder if he sees spunky like the goose that lays golden eggs except here the poo is brown.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Our tpoo had a very special relationship with our male kitty who used to carry the puppy around the house and up the stairs until she got big enough to go up and down herself. And he taught her how to use body language to communicate with other cats. All cats were drawn to this dog even strange outdoor cats that hated dogs. 

Babykins loves cats too.


----------

